# Removing altogether my (Engine LE2 1.4l turbo) Mass Air Flow Sensor- good? bad?



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Will it run? Yes. Should you? No. That sensor is actually 3 sensors in one, and disconnecting causes check engine light obviously, but also forces the ECM to guess about the air coming into the engine. Not a good idea on any engine especially this one. 

Put your stock air filter back on and see if your problems gonaway.


----------



## CrimsonRain (Oct 4, 2016)

The Absolute Manifold Pressure Sensor will not regulate the proper amount of air going in?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

CrimsonRain said:


> The Absolute Manifold Pressure Sensor will not regulate the proper amount of air going in?


Maybe if the ECM is reprogrammed to run off of only the MAP. But it won't run well without reprogramming.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

If you unplug the "MAF" the ECM no longer has any actual data regarding air mass flowing in, humidity or temperature of the air. It's not a good idea at all to run without it.


----------

